# Visit to USA



## mcr (Jul 22, 2011)

Hi off to the USA Pennsylvania back end of August places to see things to do would be helpful.
Two years ago visited Washington and loved it.
Mark


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jul 23, 2011)

Well PA is a big place, a little more specific maybe. 

I think you would like this event
http://www.roughandtumble.org/reunions/2011/2011_promo.asp 17- 22 Aug
The Franklin institute has a place in industrial history. I think we missed the divinci exhibit. 
http://www2.fi.edu/
If you like trains here
http://www.rrmuseumpa.org/
Grizzly tools is in williamsport PA. 
Hopewell furnace NHS 
http://www.cornwallironfurnace.org/  nice restoration .
IIRC PA is about 150 miles top to bottom and 350 from the east to west border. So part of the state and specific interest would be helpful 
Tin 


tin


----------



## kuhncw (Jul 23, 2011)

Here are two places to visit:

If you like engines, Coolspring Power Museum, Coolspring, PA,
 has a wonderful collection of rare and large engines. They are only open certain weekends.

http://www.coolspringpowermuseum.org/index.htm

 August 20, 21, 2011 (Open)


If you like railroading, Altoona, PA, could be an interesting stop.
I've not been to the museum, but I have been to Horseshoe Curve.

Railroaders Memorial Museum, Altoona, PA
http://www.railroadcity.com/

Horseshoe Curve
http://www.railroadcity.com/altoona_horseshoe_curve/index.php

Regards,

Chuck Kuhn


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jul 23, 2011)

If you wanted to venture into NJ the Edison NHS
http://www.nps.gov/edis/index.htm
Or in Delaware
http://www.hagley.lib.de.us/
Tin


----------



## mcr (Jul 23, 2011)

Tanks for the advice I will be flying to Philadelphia 23rd AUG come back 3rd Sep. At the moment have no accommodation arranged so no fixed locations at the moment.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jul 23, 2011)

Ok Philadelphia PA area this helps a lot. 
Unfortunately you will be getting here the day after the big show at Rough and tumble. 
most of the places I mentioned are not far from Philly. I work about 20 minutes or so from philly and have seen most of the places I mentioned. 
So what do you want to see ??? there is lots to do and see in the Brandy wine valley, Philly Lancaster etc. 
Caution if You venture into NJ you have to pay $5 to get out. No not kidding LOL.
Tin


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jul 23, 2011)

FYI about 3hours to Williamsport 4 hours to Altoona .
Most of the places i mentions less than 2 hours from Philly. 
Tin


----------



## Mosey (Jul 23, 2011)

Tin Falcon  said:
			
		

> Ok Philadelphia PA area this helps a lot.
> Unfortunately you will be getting here the day after the big show at Rough and tumble.
> most of the places I mentioned are not far from Philly. I work about 20 minutes or so from philly and have seen most of the places I mentioned.
> So what do you want to see ??? there is lots to do and see in the Brandy wine valley, Philly Lancaster etc.
> ...


We keep the turnpike open to get em out fast! Either direction.


----------



## Sshire (Jul 23, 2011)

Living in Philadelphia, it occurs to me that there is a little more to this area than (as much as I live 'em) machinery. There's the old bell with the unrepaired crack, Independence Hall, Constitution Center, and one of the most beautiful parkways in the world with a pretty fair art museum at the far end. 
Maybe a zillion excellent restaurants, a pretty spectacular science museum (Franklin Instutute) and a world class concert hall and orchestra. 
If you want to see machinery, go to the Simeone Foundation Automotive Museum near the airport. It is probably the finest collection of classic racing automobiles in the world. 

Just sayin'

Stan


----------



## mcr (Jul 24, 2011)

Thanks to all who have contributed Im not just into the metal stuff read alot about the Civil war and will have my family with me.


----------



## Sshire (Jul 24, 2011)

Then you can get to Gettysburg from Phila in well under 2 hours. Not to be missed. I've been many times and it is truly chilling to walk Pickett's Charge. Also, walk up Little Round Top from the Peach Orchard. Even without minie balls whizzing by it's scary. 
Link is here
http://www.nps.gov/gett/index.htm
Best
Stan


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jul 24, 2011)

> read a lot about the Civil war and will have my family with me.


Then you will probably want to get to Gettysburg. Also Ft miflin right near the airport and fort delaware and fort mott. 
Also do some research Museums sometimes belong to organizations and give sell package deals or discounts within the network. 
one such deal here
http://www.visitwilmingtonde.com/visitors-and-residents/bvpassport/ $ $75 gets you one visit each to ten different museums for the whole family mom dad and up to 3 kids. 

Also the Hagely (restoration of the first DuPont powder works) has much more than just machinery although they do have a line shaft driven machine shop on site. there's a mansion as well as is there at the Edison site. 

http://www.fortmifflin.us/

There is a passenger ferry that connects these two.
http://www.destateparks.com/park/fort-delaware/index.asp
http://www.state.nj.us/dep/parksandforests/parks/fortmott.html

There is more to see and o in this area than most folks can cover in a lifetime. so focus if you want to see it it is likely here somewhere. 


http://lancastercountymuseums.org/


http://www.phillyseaport.org/ again minutes from the airport

Tin


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jul 24, 2011)

Another good place to go for American history is the Valley forge NHS   Beautiful and tranquil lots of history as well as hiking biking.Picnic areas seems like a relaxing place. I need to actual visit on of these days I am usually passing though on business a couple times a year. http://www.nps.gov/vafo/index.htm
Tin


----------



## mcr (Jul 24, 2011)

Some great advice thanks
Mark


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jul 24, 2011)

Mark would you like to meet for dinner some afternoon evening ?? I work til 5 most nights. 
This place??? http://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Graystone-Cafe/166361140055750
It is in jersey just a few minutes from the Delaware memorial bridge. Open to 7pm every night closed Sundays. 
the owner is a former co worker. seems like a nice place. 
Or we could meet in Delaware or SE PA.
Tin


----------



## mcr (Jul 27, 2011)

Very kind offer I will you up on this if we can fit it in,hope to make firmer plans this week
Mark


----------



## Tin Falcon (Aug 28, 2011)

Did you make it safely to PA? Are you safely west of the storm? IIRC you were sceduled to be in the area fom 23 Aug to 3 Sept. 
Tin


----------

